
OpenSSH v7.6 Released - nikolay
https://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.6
======
jabot
The release drops support for some old protocol versions and outdated/broken
ciphers. No more sshv1, RC4, rsa512, ...

Is there anyone inconvenienced by this?

~~~
peterwwillis
Blowfish gone will impact a good deal of orgs that were using it for
performance reasons

~~~
keeperofdakeys
Due to hardware acceleration, AES based ciphers on a modern computer can blow
arcfour and blowfish out of the water.

[https://blog.famzah.net/2015/06/26/openssh-ciphers-
performan...](https://blog.famzah.net/2015/06/26/openssh-ciphers-performance-
benchmark-update-2015/)

~~~
peterwwillis
Yes, but that isn't really the point. Legacy and embedded computers without
AES instructions don't get those gains, so they use blowfish. And those with
blowfish configured will either A) fail to connect entirely due to "Ciphers:
blowfish-cbc" excluding all others, or B) fall back to another cipher that's
slow on that system. Things are going to break, is my point.

